
Covid-19 survivor who had most of his fingers amputated–‘This can happen to you’ - macbookaries
https://www.wtrf.com/news/health/coronavirus/covid-19-survivor-who-had-most-of-his-fingers-amputated-this-can-happen-to-you/
======
jacquesm
Can't view in EU.

------
bzb3
A brick could also fall on my head if I go out. I shouldn't go out anymore.

~~~
ta17711771
You walk under construction without observing it?

~~~
tinus_hn
You drive a car?

~~~
Orochikaku
Sure, one with airbags and seatbelts.

~~~
tinus_hn
These hardly prevent all accidents.

